# Photo comp - Architecture



## 4NGU$

The theme for this one is "Architecture "

im hopeing to see pictures of interesting architecture not just a picture of you house or your office block something that not so common  

Rules:
Playing this tournament is simple:

A tournament involves 10 different members max.
The winner of the last tournament will give a theme, and those who want to participate will post their pictures (Only one per person). Please, No more than ten participants total.

When all participants have entered their picture in the tournament (please submit a link along with your picture), I will then create another thread to vote on the pictures via a poll.

New Rules:
- No spot saving; you will only be counted if you have a picture submitted.
- Only one picture may be posted at a time, if you decide to change it, please edit the original post.
- No posting an image that has previously won a competition.

So in brief:
- Users who wish to participate please post your image within this thread followed by a link to the image source.
- After ten participants have entered the tournament, a second thread will be made with a poll to vote on the pictures.
- If entering a slightly computer manipulated photo, please post the original along with it so users who are voting can see the difference.

Winners will simply be the one who gets the most votes. He/she will then create another thread in which they propose a different theme for the next tournament.

Please resize your pictures to no larger than 800 x 600.
This tournament will have 5 days of voting.

You are permitted to change your image but if you could just change the URL in your original post and leave an edited comment with it.

Let's see them pics!

================================================== ==================================================

heres mine for now  :
http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i175/link_210/_MG_3770.jpg


----------



## jimmymac

http://i30.tinypic.com/zleqzt.jpg


----------



## massahwahl

A chance to try out my new Rebel perhaps?  I think Ill enter something but my hometown is a little void of amazing architecture.


----------



## vroom_skies

Heres mine for now:
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y145/vroom_skies/Photography/Computer Forum/IMGP8309.jpg





Bob


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Not the best, but here you goooo:






http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v260/KagoSanosuki/Mexico 07/IMG_1938-1.jpg

I resized it, I really did. Photobucket is just slow...


----------



## Ben

Mine for now...

http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p177/Unauthorized_User/c60dbc63.jpg


----------



## speedyink

Mine for now

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v144/speedyink/DSC02612.jpg


----------



## 4NGU$

i hear a lot of for nows in this thread 

you got plenty of time to change em yet folks


----------



## Ben

speedyink said:


> Mine for now
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v144/speedyink/DSC02563e.jpg



good thing you said for now, I seem to remember you using that one


----------



## massahwahl

Heres my real entry now. The dome from within the County Courthouse






Link: http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a187/fighting_the_world/Untitled-1.jpg


----------



## speedyink

Ben said:


> good thing you said for now, I seem to remember you using that one



lol, well we can't have that


----------



## Kornowski

Doesn't have to be a building does it?


----------



## massahwahl

Kornowski said:


> Doesn't have to be a building does it?



No fair! England has prettier landscapes and buildings than crappy Ohio!


----------



## jimmymac

jus curious but how is "posting one for now" any different to reserving a space?


----------



## vroom_skies

As long as it fits the theme then it's ok.

Bob


----------



## massahwahl

jimmymac said:


> jus curious but how is "posting one for now" any different to reserving a space?



Ive never entered before but was under the impressions that its ok because at least you have SOMETHING in that 'place' so if you never change it you still have an entry. That way someone cant just hold a place with no picture when someone WITH a picture could have used that spot.


----------



## Kornowski

ukulele_ninja said:


> No fair! England has prettier landscapes and buildings than crappy Ohio!


----------



## TFT

http://img519.imageshack.us/img519/4451/borders200713ub0.jpg


----------



## massahwahl

Cool pic TFT Freakin Creepy!


----------



## 4NGU$

Kornowski said:


> Doesn't have to be a building does it?
> 
> http://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x284/Kornowski_2007/IMG_4319.jpg



well yeh kinda 

*Definition Time *
*
Architecture

*1.  The art and science of designing and erecting buildings.
2. Buildings and other large structures: _the low, brick-and-adobe architecture of the Southwest._


----------



## Kornowski

> Architecture is the art and science of designing buildings and other physical structures. A wider definition often includes the design of the total built environment, from the macro-level of how a building integrates with its surrounding manmade landscape (see town planning, urban design, and landscape architecture) to the micro-level of architectural or construction details and, sometimes, furniture. The term "Architecture" is also used for the profession of providing architectural services.


----------



## 4NGU$

yeh but to be fair you picture has a building in it anyway


----------



## Kornowski

Haha!


----------



## massahwahl

I got my final entry in now on the first page.


----------



## mep916

Nice pic, Ninja.


----------



## Campo

I may enter......This isn't reserving a spot....Just subscribing to the thread so I remember to enter LOL


----------



## massahwahl

mep916 said:


> Nice pic, Ninja.



Thank you 

Someone get that last pic posted so we can start the voting!


----------



## TFT

ukulele_ninja said:


> Thank you
> 
> Someone get that last pic posted so we can start the voting!



Isn't that 10?


----------



## massahwahl

TFT said:


> Isn't that 10?



I thought I counted 9, maybe I missed one?


----------



## Ben

ukulele_ninja said:


> I thought I counted 9, maybe I missed one?



It's only nine. I'm sure someone will fill the spot relatively fast.


----------



## Ramodkk

Ben said:


> It's only nine. I'm sure someone will fill the spot relatively fast.



Unfortunately that's not gonna be me!  Sucky me doesn't have a picture that goes with that theme. You guys got lucky I didn't enter!  J/K




TFT said:


> http://img519.imageshack.us/img519/4451/borders200713ub0.jpg



I thought you said you were bad at taking pictures man, that's awesome! 

*EDIT* hey guys BTW, how many Photo Tournaments have there been so far?


----------



## TFT

ramodkk said:


> I thought you said you were bad at taking pictures man, that's awesome!
> 
> :



Why thank you kind sir  it's just that everyone elses are always better


----------



## bass76

http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u307/bass76/P6040038Medium.jpg


----------



## massahwahl

TFT said:


> Why thank you kind sir  it's just that everyone elses are always better



I wouldnt say others are always 'better' than yours. Ive never participated in a competition before but always try and vote when the time comes and I have seen your work and its always very very good. Im at a toss up which I like better yours or Kornowski's 'stairs'. In both cases you guys gave a unique perspective to the subject. Yours has a very defined 'mood' that some of the others are missing and Kornowski's has a different perspective on the theme.

Dont compare yourself to others, I know my pic wont win, but Im proud of it being my first submission and being a different 'internal' perspective to the 'architecture' theme. It will be a very good competition!


----------



## massahwahl

Yay! Ten now!


----------



## Buzz1927

Bugger! The first comp in ages I've got a pic for, and I'm too late!


----------



## Punk

Last comp we had 12, so let's enter Buzz 

Here is mine:
http://mw2.google.com/mw-panoramio/photos/medium/3773645.jpg


----------



## Buzz1927

Here's mine if we're having more than ten.
http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c189/GusJones1965/P1010001.jpg


----------



## massahwahl

When do we get to vote??


----------



## Ben

ukulele_ninja said:


> When do we get to vote??



Whenever Angus sets up the tourny  Otherwise, I'll do it again


----------



## DirtyD86

Ben said:


> Mine for now...
> 
> http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p177/Unauthorized_User/c60dbc63.jpg



chateau elan?


----------



## massahwahl

Ben said:


> Whenever Angus sets up the tourny  Otherwise, I'll do it again



Well lets hope he gets on it!


----------



## 4NGU$

maybe i will then  

sorry ive been busy it was my brother birthday and today is mothers day so i havent been available 

will get "_on it !_" now 

Edit: trust you guys to give me more work with 12 pictures


----------



## 4NGU$

ok so i aborting this for now as every photo bucket image is coming up with the image has been moved or deleted hen i put them in the new thread i will set this all up tommorow 
sorry guys   

ps feel free to have a bash at it but if you are going to post it here first so we donrt end up with multipull polls


----------



## massahwahl

Ill give it a go and see if I have any luck


----------



## massahwahl

Ok is it going to ask me to put in everyones names for the voting part after I click post? I made sure I selected the 'make survey' option.

Angus yours was the only one that didnt show up, so i coppied it into my photobucket and posted it from there. Kornowski didnt post a link to his so i did the same with his and they work.


----------



## Motoxrdude

Wait, is all slots filled up?


----------



## massahwahl

Nevermind I lied, the links work but when I go to preview the post they say theve been deleted!


----------



## 4NGU$

yep i got the same problem you did its all messed up


----------



## Ramodkk

Can I try?


----------



## Kornowski

Go for it


----------



## bass76

The poll is up.  I didn't seem to have any of the problems anyone else did.


----------



## 4NGU$

nice one bass 

much appreciated


----------



## Ben

DirtyD86 said:


> chateau elan?



Vufflens le Chateau


----------



## massahwahl

Good job bass!


----------

